# Which version of Lightroom do I have?



## MoPhoto (Feb 26, 2018)

Operating System:  OS 10.10.5 Yosemite
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):  2015.14 Release

Up until the new versions of Lightroom came out last fall, I had Lightroom CC 6 on my computer.  When I updated to the new versions, I opted for the desktop-based Classic.  Because my computer is a 2009 Mac Pro, I cannot upgrade the OS past Yosemite.  (Not sure why Apple has that limitation but I suspect it probably has something to do with the age of the processor or something else in the motherboard.  Whatever the cause, Creative Cloud always tells me my OS is up to date and won't upgrade.)  When I try to update Lightroom, it tells me my version is up to date.

Anyway, can anyone tell me, based on the version listed above, if it is Lightroom Classic?  Or not?


----------



## Jimmsp (Feb 26, 2018)

Open up Lightroom.
On the upper menu go to Help.
Under Help, you will find "About Adobe Lightroom ..".  Click on that and the software will tell you what you want to know.


----------



## MoPhoto (Feb 26, 2018)

Jim,  Actually, it's under About Adobe Lightroom rather than Help, at least on my Mac, and all it says is Adobe Photoshop Lightroom CC, then below that it says 2015.14 Release and Camera Raw10.1.  That makes it sound like it's a CC 6 version, according to the dropdown menu on this site.  Any idea why Adobe says my Lightroom version is up to date?  Will the new versions not run on a 2009 computer?  When I try to download an update, it says my version is up to date.

Since I have about $7000 invested in the 2009 Mac Pro tower, 27" Apple Cinema monitor, and with all the upgrades of Solid State Drive to replace the Mac Drive, 4 internal 3TB HD's in RAID 0, and two external RAID 1 setups that do not have Thunderbolt or USB 3 connections, I hate to ditch it to buy a new Mac which none of my external peripherals will work with.  Does this sound like a Lightroom CC 6 version to you?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 26, 2018)

MoPhoto said:


> im, Actually, it's under About Adobe Lightroom rather than Help, at least on my Mac, and all it says is Adobe Photoshop Lightroom CC, then below that it says 2015.14 Release and Camera Raw10.1. That makes it sound like it's a CC 6 version, according to the dropdown menu on this site. Any idea why Adobe says my Lightroom version is up to date? Will the new versions not run on a 2009 computer? When I try to download an update, it says my version is up to date.


Do you see 'Lightroom Classic CC' in your CC App as an install option? That is what you need to install as update/upgrade of Lightroom CC2015.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Feb 26, 2018)

MoPhoto said:


> Operating System:  OS 10.10.5 Yosemite
> Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):  2015.14 Release
> 
> Up until the new versions of Lightroom came out last fall, I had Lightroom CC 6 on my computer.  When I updated to the new versions, I opted for the desktop-based Classic.  Because my computer is a 2009 Mac Pro, I cannot upgrade the OS past Yosemite.  (Not sure why Apple has that limitation but I suspect it probably has something to do with the age of the processor or something else in the motherboard.  Whatever the cause, Creative Cloud always tells me my OS is up to date and won't upgrade.)  When I try to update Lightroom, it tells me my version is up to date.
> ...



See the system requirements for LR Classic CC.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 26, 2018)

MoPhoto said:


> Any idea why Adobe says my Lightroom version is up to date?  Will the new versions not run on a 2009 computer?  When I try to download an update, it says my version is up to date.


The "Check for Updates" only looks for updates to the current version. You are running LR CC2015.14, which is effectively version 6.....and the .14 update is the last one for that version, there will be no more. So telling you that your version is up to date is correct (though it could help a little more and tell you that there a *new* *version* available, LR Classic, which is effectively version 7).


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 26, 2018)

MoPhoto said:


> Will the new versions not run on a 2009 computer?


Correct, as Denis noted, you need El Capitan or later to run the latest versions of Lightroom, so it's probably a good thing it's not offering you false hope.


----------



## MoPhoto (Feb 26, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Correct, as Denis noted, you need El Capitan or later to run the latest versions of Lightroom, so it's probably a good thing it's not offering you false hope.



Thank you all for your input.  

Victoria, I suspected that might be the case.  I just replaced my old MacBook Pro with a new one for work on the road, so I downloaded the newest version of Lightroom to it last night.  Are there going to be any issues with moving images loaded in Classic on the new MacBook being moved to the older version of Lightroom on the Mac Pro desktop when I return from a trip?  (I hate working on a laptop.  Give me a real keyboard and my 27" Apple Cinema Monitor any day!)   I'm leaving tonight for 5 weeks in Guatemala and am hoping not to be facing a compatibility nightmare when I return home and try to export the new catalog from CC Classic to the desktop which has LR CC6.  Suggestions?  What do you think?


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Feb 26, 2018)

The new catalog (7.2) is not backwards compatible with LR6 so my advice is to install LR6 on your new laptop for now.
You can import new images during your trip on this new laptop and when you are coming home it's posible to merge them with the main catalog there (import from another catalog).


----------



## MoPhoto (Feb 26, 2018)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> The new catalog (7.2) is not backwards compatible with LR6 so my advice is to install LR6 on your new laptop for now.
> You can import new images during your trip on this new laptop and when you are coming home it's posible to merge them with the main catalog there (import from another catalog).



Thanks so much Roelof.  That would have been a nightmare to try to fix.  Thanks for the warning.


----------



## mcasan (Feb 26, 2018)

One thing the wife and I did was replace MacBooks with iMacs.   You can get adapter cables for USB-C to older ports like TB1, Display port, FW, ...etc.  

For field work, we were in Moab again in October, we use iPad Pro with WD MyPassport Pro Wireless.   All cards are copied both to the iPad and to the Passport.   So we have two copies minimum.   When we come home we use Image Capture to move the culled images from the iPad to the iMac and then import them into Lr.


----------



## MoPhoto (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks.  I have a new 15" MacBookPro with 1TB and also carry a 2TB WD Passport on the road.  I back up images to the computer first and then to the Passport.  I import them into LR so I can do some editing during the course of the trip (5 weeks to Guatemala, leaving tonight) and then export the catalog to LR on the Mac Pro.  I'm seriously considering parting with my Mac Pro and replacing it with a 27" iMac.  I can get an adapter to hook up my current 27" Apple Cinema Monitor (with Mini-Display plug) and connect it to the iMac.  

I did take Roelf's advice and downloaded LR CC6 to use on the new MBPro instead of LR Classic since he said the images would not migrate backwards from Classic on the MBPro to CC6 on the desktop.  That could have been ugly!

I discovered a little LR trick a while back that saves me a lot of editing time.  I discovered that if I want to check images for sharpness when I'm comparing 'similars', it is way faster to do it before they are imported.  If I do it after they are imported, it seems like forever for the image to load at 100% for comparisons.  I found that if I click on the Source for the import so all the images to be imported are showing, if you click on an image to view at 100%, it pops up to 100% immediately -- no waiting!  So my workflow is to Uncheck all the images and then go through them and check the ones I want to keep.  I then import only those images to LR.  It is way faster than trying to compare them after they are imported.  However, it does mean you need the time to do the comparisons at the time of the import, which isn't always the case when traveling.  Just a little pearl I stumbled onto.


Thanks again all for your input.


----------



## tspear (Feb 26, 2018)

MoPhoto,

I am pretty sure the import screen depends on the rendered JPEG embedded in the image file. As such, if you are shooting raw you may not be getting the most accurate perspective.
While the develop and loop view depend on the rendered raw data. It is processing the raw data that gives you the delay.

Tim


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 26, 2018)

MoPhoto said:


> if I want to check images for sharpness when I'm comparing 'similars', it is way faster to do it before they are imported.  If I do it after they are imported, it seems like forever for the image to load at 100% for comparisons.



Once you’ve been able to upgrade to Classic, you’ll love the new Embedded Preview feature then. Same camera previews (full resolution for most Canon/Nikon cameras) but in the main Library module, so no risk of losing your selections by accidentally closing the Import dialog, and you can do it when it suits you.


----------



## MoPhoto (Feb 26, 2018)

tspear said:


> MoPhoto,
> 
> I am pretty sure the import screen depends on the rendered JPEG embedded in the image file. As such, if you are shooting raw you may not be getting the most accurate perspective.
> While the develop and loop view depend on the rendered raw data. It is processing the raw data that gives you the delay.
> ...


True, but the only things I'm really looking for at that point are sharpness, particularly between similar images, and general composition, and it works great for that.  And very quickly.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Feb 26, 2018)

MoPhoto said:


> Because my computer is a 2009 Mac Pro, I cannot upgrade the OS past Yosemite. (Not sure why Apple has that limitation but I suspect it probably has something to do with the age of the processor or something else in the motherboard.


Hi MoPhoto,

My Mac Pro is early 2009 and run the latest Lightroom Classic full speed under High Sierra! At first it was not listed as being compatible with High Sierra. But some weeks or a couple months after the upgrade was available to all, I got the surprise of receiving an upgrade notification. As it came from the auto update system, I gave it a shot. It was not a direct upgrade as the dialog box told me I had to upgrade the firmware first; instructing me to simply hold the power button until I hear a beep then let go. It took some time with some restarts but this is all what I had to do. If I would be you, I would phone Apple support about this (or and also Adobe?).


----------



## mcasan (Feb 26, 2018)

According to Apple at least some of the 2009 Mac Pros can upgrade to High Sierra.

Identify your Mac Pro


----------

